# My Voodoo Costume



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Here's the start of my Voodoo costume.










I couldn't find a mask I really liked, so I took one of my styrofoam skulls and cut off the face, and scooped it out to fit my face. Found this perfect leather coachman's hat and added another de-faced skull and feathers to it. All that with the wig, and so far so good.


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Nice!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice hat!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Can't wait to see where this goes.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice. I like how you used the foam skull as a mask.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I dont like the head-on-a-head....I think the hat needs a chicken foot on it instead.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

debbie5 said:


> I dont like the head-on-a-head....I think the hat needs a chicken foot on it instead.


That's a good idea ... it would look good. Now to find a fake chicken foot ... (a real one would upset my son, I think)

Maybe a gator foot?


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Cool hat Dr. M! I'm likin' it so far.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I love it Dr. M it looks radical! You are so creative! I want to see it on you, I bet it looks fantastic on. Voodoo is always fun!


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

awesome!


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

nice!! can't wait to see the rest also!


----------

